# a bed from UK to Crete



## buonakat (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm thinking of purchasing a double bed which I need to be delivered from the UK to a village 17 km north of Iraklion, Crete.

According to the manufacturer, the measurements are the following:

The size is 

2 metres long

1.2m Wide

.9m high
What is the cheapest possible way to do it?
Thanks


----------



## Integ (Sep 19, 2009)

its better to purchase in greece. ikea is great for that and the delivery is not too expensive. unless is a special bed!!!!


----------



## wigwam (May 28, 2009)

Yeah. i'm sure they sell beds in Heraklion and it would be soooo much easier for you in the long run. Really.


----------



## buonakat (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks


----------

